#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Προσφορά: Διάθεση πτυχίου ΜΕΚ Β

## FONT

_διατίθεται για στελέχωση_ _πτυχίο Μ.Ε.Κ.__,Οδοποιϊα (Β), Οικοδομικά (Β), Υδραυλικά(Β), Λιμενικά (Α), Βιομηχανικά/Ενεργειακά(Α).
_
_E-mail__: s.fontalis__@gmail.com_
_Τηλέφωνοεπικοινωνίας: 69********_

----------

